# Custodes by Kabuki models.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The guys who were amongst the first to bring out minis that look an awful lot like primarchs are at it again. They posted a teaser on their fb page, and I must admit I am impressed.










Check out their Knights of Legend series as well.

http://www.kabukimodels.com/en/


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, hellooooo.....!


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

And here I've been making a list of all the bits I could use for Custodes. Well, shit haha Look good.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

They look pretty awesome, not that I intend to be doing any custodes.

I wonder if Forgeworld will do some of these as part of the HH books.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Hell yeah. I can't wait to build some traitor Custodes, just to piss off all the by-the-book fluff people who will undoubtedly tell me it would never happen.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

I just want those Lion pads!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

DeathKlokk said:


> I just want those Lion pads!


You and me both... And at 5 euros for four of them, I'm seriously thinking about ordering a set... that's like $1.50 a pad, and on a Veteran Squad (or Terminators, possibly, it's hard to tell what they actually fit), they could be extremely cool.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

They have some awesome looking stuff. Has anyone ordered from them before? If so, any problems? I also couldn't find if they ship to the US or not.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Seems like a good idea. FW won't get around to Custodes models for quite a while. At the rate they are going with the Legions, a year or two at the least. Might as well cash in now.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

that's a strange looking spure.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Veteran Sergeant said:


> Seems like a good idea. FW won't get around to Custodes models for quite a while. At the rate they are going with the Legions, a year or two at the least. Might as well cash in now.


Very true, with GW closing up model gaps in codexs and forgeworld ploughing through the HH the days are numbered for the indies cashing in on faux workshop minis


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I can see the lion shoulder pads being useful for some chapters if they make these available separately.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

These guys will be released soon, and they've put up a finished pic. They really are impressive, and I can safely say I will be getting a set.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah yes, custodes . . . I just can't shake the feeling that they are (gold) grey knights with Eldar hats.


----------



## Stormxlr (Sep 11, 2013)

Those shoulder pads :shok: are awesome... Would look so good on DA...


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Oooooooh, I need this!


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

Loki1416 said:


> They have some awesome looking stuff. Has anyone ordered from them before? If so, any problems? I also couldn't find if they ship to the US or not.


I ordered one of the Primarchish models and had no problems. It took a while to get to me though that would be my only complaint but I think that is more Customs than anything else. And yes, they ship to the US, and it's not too pricy either.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

They look pretty good! Grey knight proxy!


----------

